# Starting Commercial Jobs



## ktown (May 15, 2014)

How do you commercial guys "start" a project in an existing building? 

My company is starting to specialize in commercial projects that "modernize" 60+ year old buildings and always require a pretty big demo by the GC/Project Managers. As an first year apprentice I don't really understand the requirements and timelines for projects this big, but it seems like we always spend the first week or so not doing much - lots of organizing materials, moving things, setting up some shelves and workspace for the prints, etc... Then after a week or so it kicks into high-gear and we basically start out behind schedule.

I like to keep busy and it seems like this could all be done in a day, maybe 2, and it makes for days that feel pretty long... I'm just wondering if this is the normal way to start a project? Or are the GC/PM's just getting us in too early? (Always seems like the boss/Foreman are pretty frustrated at this time too)


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ktown said:


> How do you commercial guys "start" a project in an existing building?
> 
> My company is starting to specialize in commercial projects that "modernize" 60+ year old buildings and always require a pretty big demo by the GC/Project Managers. As an first year apprentice I don't really understand the requirements and timelines for projects this big, but it seems like we always spend the first week or so not doing much - lots of organizing materials, moving things, setting up some shelves and workspace for the prints, etc... Then after a week or so it kicks into high-gear and we basically start out behind schedule.
> 
> I like to keep busy and it seems like this could all be done in a day, maybe 2, and it makes for days that feel pretty long... I'm just wondering if this is the normal way to start a project? Or are the GC/PM's just getting us in too early? (Always seems like the boss/Foreman are pretty frustrated at this time too)



key thing is to get things prepared so you dont spend a lot of time standing around waiting for materials and or having to go too far for your materials.
having your bender and threader close to where you are working is a big (and i do mean a big) plus.

second a clear plan of action helps 
if your crews are organized in their tasks IE 
demolition squad. removing what is required in a timely and safe manner
planning and engineering clearly marking what and where hardware needs removed or installed.
installation crews installing and pulling conductors and connecting and verifying the installation.

efficiency in your crew is something that greatly impresses supervisors and owners.
and you cant beat high recommendations for advertising.:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Kinda seems like a weird question. If your company is really specializing in this kind of work they should have it figured out. As a first year apprentice I would just focus on the tasks you're given. It might not seem like it but there should be a person whose sole job is to distribute and lay out work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ktown (May 15, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Kinda seems like a weird question. If your company is really specializing in this kind of work they should have it figured out. As a first year apprentice I would just focus on the tasks you're given. It might not seem like it but there should be a person whose sole job is to distribute and lay out work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe I should have been more specific... Once the project gets going it's like a well-oiled machine and I'm still amazed how fast some of our projects go - and this is why I'm confused why it seems to take so long to get organized for the first week. 

I was just wondering if this is how things go for most commercial jobs - slow to start and then really get into things - or if it's just the way my company runs jobs. When I'm working resi or service work we usually hit the ground running from day one (or minute one for small jobs) and it's just quite a contrast to my commercial experience so far.


----------



## ktown (May 15, 2014)

gnuuser said:


> key thing is to get things prepared so you dont spend a lot of time standing around waiting for materials and or having to go too far for your materials.
> having your bender and threader close to where you are working is a big (and i do mean a big) plus.
> 
> second a clear plan of action helps
> ...


I think that was our biggest problem at our last job (apparently it was our biggest yet) - all the materials were in one corner and we wasted a lot of time every day moving what we needed to where we were working that day.

We have a new foreman for this job and so far organization is very important for him. Hopefully this pays off on this job compared to the last one.


----------



## wjcarty10 (Mar 9, 2013)

a little bit of preparation goes a long way... Like you said that first week may seem like a waste of time but the rest of the job goes like a well oiled machine. If things are going smooth during the actual construction then i would say you guys are doing it right... Every foreman, every contractor, and every GC has a different way of doing things. As long as your getting a paycheck and your boss is making money then its all good.

As a first year apprentice i would say just keep doing what your told and learn from everything you see going on.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

ktown, the rest of the jobs runs like a well oil machine *because* of the time taken to organize, *not in spite of it.*

The worst jobs are the ones where guys want to go in full steam without having a plan. They think they are doing so well and getting so much done. But time and time again I see it: a little bit of time spent organizing and the job is a lot easier and quicker, with a lot less screaming and yelling in between.

Of course a small resi service call isn't going to take any sort of organizing usually.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Perhaps during this slow start, foremen are directing the journeymen to open up the ceiling tiles and research raceways to see what can be re-used and what gets removed. Others people may be directed to start pre-fabricating support racks or material staging areas to keep down time to a minimum. And others may be researching where home runs can be broken free from branch and possibly reused. The run-and-gun mentality can get expensive on a remodel without proper prior planning. 
As a first year, my advice to you would be ears and eyes open, mouth shut and follow the lead of your j-dub. If you got a good one and do your part you will learn quickly.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

ktown said:


> How do you commercial guys "start" a project in an existing building? ...




Easy . Pick out a Great spot for the Coffee Maker , Refrigerator , Microwave .



Pete


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

A job well planned is a job half done.


----------

